# Name this place



## desertrat

Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
Here's mine.


----------



## Bird Dog

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.



Looks like Pacific coast Central America


----------



## Mousebaby

Name this place...


----------



## jenbengen

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.



I'm guessing Northwest U.S....Oregon?


----------



## jenbengen

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Name this place...



Western Virginia?


----------



## Sheardelight

somewhere near the blue ridge mountains? Luray? Staunton?


----------



## mus

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.




Bay of Fundy


----------



## Nanny Pam

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Name this place...


Lancaster PA


----------



## Tinkerbell

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.


Looks similar to the cliffside beach I lived by in St. Cyrus, Scotland. The rocks aren't exactly right, though....they need to connect to each other on the top, then you've got it!


----------



## LexiGirl75

I gotta get out more.


----------



## nachomama

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.



Bushwood Wharf.


----------



## Mousebaby

Mine is from Marathon, New York!  Way the heck upstate! 

Nanny Pam was the closest, but she was still about 300 miles to the south of this picture.  Good guesses guys!


----------



## luckystar07

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> I gotta get out more.


  your not the only one


----------



## SeaRide

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.


 


That's easy .. Earth!

What did I win?


----------



## SeaRide

Thailand .. ? Phuket ..? Phi Phi ..? or is it Ko(h) Phi Phi (sp?)


----------



## desertrat

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Thailand .. ? Phuket ..? Phi Phi ..? or is it Ko(h) Phi Phi (sp?)


Closest, meant to get back sooner, but got tied up. It's Guam.
How about this?


----------



## MMDad

desertrat said:
			
		

> Closest, meant to get back sooner, but got tied up. It's Guam.
> How about this?



Arizona, but I don't know where.

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Mousebaby

MMDad said:
			
		

> Arizona, but I don't know where.
> 
> Here's an easy one:




Bay Bridge Tunnel?  :shrug:


----------



## desertrat

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Bay Bridge Tunnel?  :shrug:


That'd be my guess also.


----------



## MMDad

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Bay Bridge Tunnel?  :shrug:



That's about as close as you can get without being quite right.


----------



## Mousebaby

Try this one, I dare you!


----------



## desertrat

MMDad said:
			
		

> That's about as close as you can get without being quite right.


Ah, ships on the right. coming across 64 into Norfolk?


----------



## desertrat

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Try this one, I dare you!


Ozarks?


----------



## Mousebaby

desertrat said:
			
		

> Ozarks?




Nope


----------



## jazz lady

desertrat said:
			
		

> Ah, ships on the right. coming across 64 into Norfolk?



  Or 264.  It looks VERY familiar as I came back that way a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MMDad

desertrat said:
			
		

> Ah, ships on the right. coming across 64 into Norfolk?


----------



## SeaRide

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Try this one, I dare you!


 
Chittenango Falls State Park in NY ?


----------



## Mousebaby

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Chittenango Falls State Park in NY ?




Nope


----------



## SeaRide

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Nope


 
Leitchworth?

Watkins Glen?

Cuyoga Falls?

Taughannock Falls ?


----------



## Mousebaby

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Leitchworth?
> 
> Watkins Glen?
> 
> Cuyoga Falls?




Nope

Nope

and Nope


----------



## SeaRide

Hard to tell from a not so good picture .. sawry









...Taughannock Falls ?

is it even in USA? NY? Canada?


----------



## Mousebaby

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Hard to tell from a not so good picture .. sawry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Taughannock Falls ?
> 
> is it even in USA? NY? Canada?




It's an old 35mm, and no, its not in the USA.  Does that help any?


----------



## SeaRide

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> It's an old 35mm, and no, its not in the USA. Does that help any?


 
Nope. Time for me to go home. Adios!


----------



## desertrat

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> It's an old 35mm, and no, its not in the USA.  Does that help any?


Somewhere in South America?


----------



## river rat

desertrat said:
			
		

> Closest, meant to get back sooner, but got tied up. It's Guam.
> How about this?




Needles


----------



## desertrat

river rat said:
			
		

> Needles


Right river   wrong bridge.


----------



## Mousebaby

desertrat said:
			
		

> Somewhere in South America?




Nope


----------



## dustin

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Try this one, I dare you!


 Nickel says New Zealand


----------



## Mousebaby

dustin said:
			
		

> Nickel says New Zealand




Nope, not even close!


----------



## SeaRide

Takakkaw falls?
Jones falls?
Eugenia Falls?
In Canada?


----------



## Mousebaby

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Takakkaw falls?
> Jones falls?
> Eugenia Falls?
> In Canada?




Think about Dr. Livingstone


----------



## desertrat

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> Think about Dr. Livingstone


Victoria falls?


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:
			
		

> Closest, meant to get back sooner, but got tied up. It's Guam.
> How about this?


Navajo bridge over the Colorado.


----------



## Mousebaby

desertrat said:
			
		

> Victoria falls?




  BINGO!  You win!!!


----------



## desertrat

Mousebaby said:
			
		

> BINGO!  You win!!!


I'm pleased as can be.
Next.


----------



## MMDad

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'm pleased as can be.
> Next.


Etna?


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'm pleased as can be.
> Next.


 
Kanaga?  Aleution Islands, Alaska


----------



## Mousebaby

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'm pleased as can be.
> Next.




Hubby says, Iceland? :shrug:


----------



## dustin

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'm pleased as can be.
> Next.


 Kronotsky Volcano,Kamchatka, Russia?


----------



## desertrat

desertrat said:
			
		

> I'm pleased as can be.
> Next.


Don't recall the name, but it's in the Phillipines.


----------



## Elle

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Leitchworth?
> 
> Watkins Glen?
> 
> Cuyoga Falls?
> 
> Taughannock Falls ?


I'm going to 3 out of these 4 next week 


Here's my picture


----------



## Elle

Here's another light house.


----------



## desertrat

Elle said:
			
		

> I'm going to 3 out of these 4 next week
> 
> 
> Here's my picture


New London Harbor Light?


----------



## Elle

desertrat said:
			
		

> New London Harbor Light?


nope.


----------



## desertrat

Elle said:
			
		

> nope.


Is it anywhere in the USA?


----------



## Elle

desertrat said:
			
		

> Is it anywhere in the USA?


The first one yes.  The second is at the port of Costa Maya Mexico, I'll give the first one a little more time before I post the answer.


----------



## SeaRide

Cape Henry Virginia
http://www.dhr.virginia.gov/registers/Cities/VirginiaBeach/134-0007_Cape_Henry_Lighthouse_1966_VLR_4th.jpg


----------



## Elle

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Cape Henry Virginia
> http://www.dhr.virginia.gov/registers/Cities/VirginiaBeach/134-0007_Cape_Henry_Lighthouse_1966_VLR_4th.jpg


Yep, that's it.  Hubby and T climibed it last month (I don't do heights and got about 10 steps up the narrow spiral staircase and decided that if I went any further I didn't think I'd be able to come back down.


----------



## bcp

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.


 What are the Hopewell Rocks Alex.


----------



## dustin

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Cape Henry Virginia
> http://www.dhr.virginia.gov/registers/Cities/VirginiaBeach/134-0007_Cape_Henry_Lighthouse_1966_VLR_4th.jpg


 on Ft. Story...


----------



## desertrat

bcp said:
			
		

> What are the Hopewell Rocks Alex.


Could be, didn't know they had a name.


----------



## julz20684

desertrat said:
			
		

> Here's an idea. Post a picture here and we try to guess where it is.
> Here's mine.



A beach


----------



## desertrat

julz20684 said:
			
		

> A beach


Isn't that more like _what it is_?


----------



## julz20684

desertrat said:
			
		

> Isn't that more like _what it is_?



Details, details


----------



## Elle

I think I kind of gave it away in my post 2 weeks ago but this is a beautiful place (if you can get over a fear of heights)


----------



## Elle

Here's more from last week


----------



## Dougstermd

MMDad said:
			
		

> Arizona, but I don't know where.
> 
> Here's an easy one:




664 monitor merrimack b/t


----------



## Dougstermd

Elle said:
			
		

> Here's more from last week




New river gorge?


----------



## Elle

Here's a really easy one


----------



## Elle

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> New river gorge?


nope need to go further north


----------



## SeaRide

Elle said:
			
		

> I think I kind of gave it away in my post 2 weeks ago but this is a beautiful place (if you can get over a fear of heights)


 
Watkin Glens, NY


----------



## SeaRide

Elle said:
			
		

> Here's more from last week


Leitchworth State Park NY .. the middle one?


----------



## SeaRide

Elle said:
			
		

> Here's a really easy one


 
That's easy .. Niagara Falls, US & Canada (American Falls & Horseshoe Falls)


----------



## Elle

SeaRide said:
			
		

> Leitchworth State Park NY .. the middle one?


They were all from Letchworth~this was a beautiful place.


----------



## Monello




----------



## PeoplesElbow

Canada!


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113161



Chateau Frontenac Terrasse Dufferin Quebec City


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Chateau Frontenac Terrasse Dufferin Quebec City



Correct.


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113166



Jamestown VA  The Friendship


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Jamestown VA  The Friendship


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113167



Catania, Italy.  Have you been there?


----------



## glhs837

littlelady said:


> Catania, Italy.  Have you been there?



I have, but since I was driving, I didnt actually see much


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Catania, Italy.  Have you been there?





I've been going there for over 30 years.  Last visit, when this picture was taken, was in 2014.


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

glhs837 said:


> I have, but since I was driving, I didnt actually see much



I am glad you were watching the road. 



Monello said:


> I've been going there for over 30 years.  Last visit, when this picture was taken, was in 2014.



Cool!



Monello said:


> View attachment 113169



Stumped.  Hints, please.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Stumped.  Hints, please.



Sure.  It's in Maryland.  Not in Baltimore.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Monello said:


> View attachment 113169



Gathland State Park


----------



## Monello

Chris0nllyn said:


> Gathland State Park



Correct!


----------



## glhs837

littlelady said:


> I am glad you were watching the road.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Road? Bah, I wasn't seeing the road anymore than a salmon sees the riverbed.... I was riding the flow


----------



## littlelady

Chris0nllyn said:


> Gathland State Park



Thanks, Chris!  A very interesting read about the history of the Park.  So many places to see, too little time.



glhs837 said:


> Road? Bah, I wasn't seeing the road anymore than a salmon sees the riverbed.... I was riding the flow


----------



## Monello




----------



## RPMDAD

Don't know the name of the location, but Alaska. He died while living in an abandoned school bus for shelter, died, i think of starvation.


----------



## Monello

RPMDAD said:


> Don't know the name of the location, but Alaska. He died while living in an abandoned school bus for shelter, died, i think of starvation.



Healy, Alaska. On the Stampede Trail just north of Denali National Park.   In an old Fairbanks city bus.  #142


----------



## Monello




----------



## GWguy

That's Machu Picchu before everyone left.


----------



## thakidistight




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113191



Stumped!  Hint?


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Stumped!  Hint?



Europe


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Europe



I give up! I researched it for the last two days.  Good one! Obviously, I haven't been there.  I just know it is not Machu Picchu.   I went to Machu Picchu when I was five because my father was a geophysicist for Standard/Amoco Oil, and he/we were transferred to Cochabamba Bolivia for 2 years.  I saw a lot of S. America.  I wish I had the ability to post pictures of all that.  Maybe, someone else knows where your pic is from; I bet you have been there.  This is a fun and informative thread.  Thanks for bringing it back.  It is a nice break from all the political stuff.


----------



## Merlin

Monello said:


> View attachment 113191



Civita di Bagnoregio, Viterbo, Italy


----------



## GWguy

How many of you are cheating by using Google Images Search?

I did that for a few, but didn't post the results.


----------



## littlelady

GWguy said:


> How many of you are cheating by using Google Images Search?
> 
> I did that for a few, but didn't post the results.



Well, if one has not been to a place, how else can one know?  Why does that matter, anyway?  I think it is fun to play detective, and try to figure it out, and it inspires me to go to these places; not to mention that this thread is fun and educational; unlike most threads on this forum when members are bashing each other.  When this thread was started 9 years ago, members were guessing.  I don't get your point. :shrug:


----------



## littlelady

No, I haven't been there.  Found it when searching for something else today, and thought the history was interesting.  Where is it?

Hint:  It is not there anymore.


----------



## littlelady

Merlin said:


> Civita di Bagnoregio, Viterbo, Italy



Correct!    I didn't know, but have a source that told me.  Thank goodness because it was driving me crazy!   So, I didn't post the answer because that would be cheating.


----------



## Miker/t

littlelady said:


> No, I haven't been there.  Found it when searching for something else today, and thought the history was interesting.  Where is it?
> 
> Hint:  It is not there anymore.



Holland Island.  I saw that on Chesapeake Bay by Air on PBS just the other day.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Merlin

littlelady said:


> Correct!    I didn't know, but have a source that told me.  Thank goodness because it was driving me crazy!   So, I didn't post the answer because that would be cheating.


Was there in the 90's while stuck in Milan for a few weeks.


----------



## Monello

Merlin said:


> Was there in the 90's while stuck in Milan for a few weeks.



Not the worst place to get stuck.


----------



## RPMDAD

Maho Bay Beach St Maarten


----------



## SamSpade

RPMDAD said:


> Maho Bay Beach St Maarten



One of the few images I've actually seen with my own eyes.


----------



## littlelady

Miker/t said:


> Holland Island.  I saw that on Chesapeake Bay by Air on PBS just the other day.



I found the story so intriguing, and was fascinated by it.  It is like a local Atlantis.  I am sure there have been other islands submerged, too, and no one knew.  I am a history nut, so finding info like this is fun.  I missed the PBS show.  Maybe, my xfinity has it on demand.  Thanks!


----------



## Monello

SamSpade said:


> One of the few images I've actually seen with my own eyes.



I'm sure you have seen quite a bit of the world in your time here on earth.


----------



## Monello

There is a city that is view able from the highway.  It's in the US.  Most Americans have heard the name of this town.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113406
> 
> 
> There is a city that is view able from the highway.  It's in the US.  Most Americans have heard the name of this town.



Bump...and stumped.  More hints, please.

My guess is Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Bump...and stumped.  More hints, please.
> 
> My guess is Salt Lake City, Utah.



Greek author


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Greek author



Hub went to Quantico for overnight run/race, so I thought I would take the time to try to figure out your place. I can't figure it out.  :  I love brain teasers, history and knowledge of the world so am glad you brought this thread back from the past.   I will think about it tomorrow. Maybe, someone else knows the answer.  More hints appreciated.    Nite nite.


----------



## RPMDAD

Mount Olympus  ?


----------



## Miker/t

Homer, AK.


----------



## Monello

Miker/t said:


> Homer, AK.



Correct


----------



## Monello




----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> View attachment 113529



Gettysburg.


----------



## Monello

Gilligan said:


> Gettysburg.



Yes.  That was quick.


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 113530



Piazza Venezia.  Rome.  Vittorio Emanulle II monument.


----------



## littlelady

Hint:  It was a location of a movie.  And, no, it is not Gone With the Wind...


----------



## Shutout

littlelady said:


> Hint:  It was a location of a movie.  And, no, it is not Gone With the Wind...



The plantation home in the movie "The Patriot'?


----------



## littlelady

Shutout said:


> The plantation home in the movie "The Patriot'?



No.  Another hint:  Bette Davis starred in the movie.


----------



## littlelady

littlelady said:


> Hint:  It was a location of a movie.  And, no, it is not Gone With the Wind...



I will just tell y'all.  It is Houmas House.  Parents took me and bros on vacay one year to all the 'river road' plantations.  I was born and raised in NOLA.  I haven't been back since 1997.  Nostalgic for me.

http://houmashouse.com/history.htm


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> Yes.  That was quick.



Been there more times than I could count. Have pics of me and no. 2 son standing in front of that one. ;-)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

Monello said:


> View attachment 113562



Bump


----------



## GURPS

only someone that had been stationed there would recognize that building 


[I'mguessing barracks on some Navy Installation]


----------



## Shutout

Monello said:


> Bump



Jax Fla


----------



## Monello

Shutout said:


> Jax Fla



No

RTC San Diego, CA


----------



## Monello

Anyone that is into architecture may be familiar with this place.


----------



## Roman

Monello said:


> Anyone that is into architecture may be familiar with this place.
> 
> View attachment 113751


I remember this is a photo that you've shown before, and I'm thinking you even took the picture. I can't remember where it was though.


----------



## Monello

Roman said:


> I remember this is a photo that you've shown before, and I'm thinking you even took the picture. I can't remember where it was though.



You are very observant.  Good catch.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> You are very observant.  Good catch.



:  How did I miss it?  I have been binging tonight and can't find it.  Hint, please.


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> :  How did I miss it?  I have been binging tonight and can't find it.  Hint, please.



Seems this was a subject from a post 2 years ago.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Seems this was a subject from a post 2 years ago.



Well, I did advanced search on the forum, and cannot find it.  I have a lot going on, but would have liked to name that place.   I give up.  Maybe, someone else knows.  Interesting architecture, for sure!


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Anyone that is into architecture may be familiar with this place.
> 
> View attachment 113751



Smith Mansion near Cody, Wyoming. I can't take credit for finding this. I had help.


----------



## Monello

Where & what is it.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Where & what is it.
> 
> View attachment 113780



OK.  I, actually, know this one.  Haven't been there, but recognized the pic from school or somewhere.  It is a cherub peeing called Manneken Pis in Brussels, Belgium.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manneken_Pis


----------



## littlelady

I have been to this place.  Can you name it?


----------



## acommondisaster

Some fun: 


https://www.geoguessr.com/


----------



## littlelady

littlelady said:


> I have been to this place.  Can you name it?



It is Glastonbury Abbey in England.  http://www.glastonburyabbey.com/

I hope someone posts a new place.  I love this thread.


----------



## littlelady

acommondisaster said:


> Some fun:
> 
> 
> https://www.geoguessr.com/



:like:  !!!

Edit:  Speaking of name that place, I just want to get this off my chest, so to speak.  We put a contract on a house 5 weeks ago, and it was accepted by seller.  It was a done deal.  We loved the house, and want to move for multiple reasons.  Well, I never knew that sellers can just up and say they changed their mind, and don't want to sell, and even said they were willing to go to court to get out of it.  We even paid for the inspection and appraisal, and found out we have no recourse to get that 1200 back; plus the fact we were willing to pay 15000 over the appraisal price.  What?  We wasted so much time and money on these despicable people.  Who does that?  Just wanted to put it out there that it is true about buyer beware.  We will now start over to find a new house to name that/our place.  What a crock of ####.  The world is a screwed up place, and full of screwed up people.  Thanks for reading.  

Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.  

This one is easy.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...





littlelady said:


> We put a contract on a house 5 weeks ago, and it was accepted by seller.  It was a done deal.  We loved the house, and want to move for multiple reasons.  Well, I never knew that sellers can just up and say they changed their mind, and don't want to sell, and even said they were willing to go to court to get out of it.  We even paid for the inspection and appraisal, and found out we have no recourse to get that 1200 back; plus the fact we were willing to pay 15000 over the appraisal price.  What?  We wasted so much time and money on these despicable people.  Who does that?  Just wanted to put it out there that it is true about buyer beware.  We will now start over to find a new house to name that/our place.  What a crock of ####.  The world is a screwed up place, and full of screwed up people.  Thanks for reading.


 If the contract was ratified and you fulfilled your part of the contract there is a thing called "Specific Performance". They can not just up and change their minds after ratifying a contract absent some detrimental and unforeseeable catastrophic type event also known as "Force majeure". 

*Force majeure*
_(1) Non-performance by a party is excused if that party proves that the non-performance was due to an impediment beyond its control and that it could not reasonably be expected to have taken the impediment into account at the time of the conclusion of the contract or to have avoided or overcome it or its consequences.
(2) When the impediment is only temporary, the excuse shall have effect for such period as is reasonable having regard to the effect of the impediment on the performance of the contract.
(3) The party who fails to perform must give notice to the other party of the impediment and its effect on its ability to perform. If the notice is not received by the other party within a reasonable time after the party who fails to perform knew or ought to have known of the impediment, it is liable for damages resulting from such non-receipt. _

_*Specific Performanc*e - When one party to a sales agreement breaches the contract by not performing as required by the contract’s terms, the harmed party often does not want monetary damages but desires actual performance.  Such a demand is called “specific performance.”  Specific performance is an order by a court that a contract be fully performed according to its terms._

When Should A Court Enforce Specific Performance? Succinctly, specific performance is available when there exists: 1) a valid and binding contract; 2) definite and certain terms; 3) mutuality of obligation and remedy; 4) freedom from fraud and overreaching; and 5) lack of remedy at law.

The most common legal remedy is money damages. Money damages is fairly simple to understand, as it compensates the injured party for any financial consequences of the sale falling through. The buyer, for instance, could sue the seller for all of the costs put into the transaction, including a return of the deposit (with interest), as well as damages for any missed time and opportunities.

However, another possible remedy in the context of property sales is a so-called "equitable" remedy called "specific performance." Specific performance isn't based on any absolute legal right. Rather, it involves a court using its discretion to order the nonperforming buyer or seller to perform and complete the contract as if it had never been breached—that is, to sell or buy the house.

*Do Not Let These Sellers Off The Hook.* Either way, make them wish they never reneged on that contract. Go find a lawyer and make sure that the lawyers compensation comes from the sellers. What have you to lose? Go get that dream house woman!!!!!


----------



## littlelady

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ... If the contract was ratified and you fulfilled your part of the contract there is a thing called "Specific Performance". They can not just up and change their minds after ratifying a contract absent some detrimental and unforeseeable catastrophic type event also known as "Force majeure".
> 
> *Force majeure*
> _(1) Non-performance by a party is excused if that party proves that the non-performance was due to an impediment beyond its control and that it could not reasonably be expected to have taken the impediment into account at the time of the conclusion of the contract or to have avoided or overcome it or its consequences.
> (2) When the impediment is only temporary, the excuse shall have effect for such period as is reasonable having regard to the effect of the impediment on the performance of the contract.
> (3) The party who fails to perform must give notice to the other party of the impediment and its effect on its ability to perform. If the notice is not received by the other party within a reasonable time after the party who fails to perform knew or ought to have known of the impediment, it is liable for damages resulting from such non-receipt. _
> 
> _*Specific Performanc*e - When one party to a sales agreement breaches the contract by not performing as required by the contract’s terms, the harmed party often does not want monetary damages but desires actual performance.  Such a demand is called “specific performance.”  Specific performance is an order by a court that a contract be fully performed according to its terms._
> 
> When Should A Court Enforce Specific Performance? Succinctly, specific performance is available when there exists: 1) a valid and binding contract; 2) definite and certain terms; 3) mutuality of obligation and remedy; 4) freedom from fraud and overreaching; and 5) lack of remedy at law.
> 
> The most common legal remedy is money damages. Money damages is fairly simple to understand, as it compensates the injured party for any financial consequences of the sale falling through. The buyer, for instance, could sue the seller for all of the costs put into the transaction, including a return of the deposit (with interest), as well as damages for any missed time and opportunities.
> 
> However, another possible remedy in the context of property sales is a so-called "equitable" remedy called "specific performance." Specific performance isn't based on any absolute legal right. Rather, it involves a court using its discretion to order the nonperforming buyer or seller to perform and complete the contract as if it had never been breached—that is, to sell or buy the house.
> 
> *Do Not Let These Sellers Off The Hook.* Either way, make them wish they never reneged on that contract. Go find a lawyer and make sure that the lawyers compensation comes from the sellers. What have you to lose? Go get that dream house woman!!!!!



First, I would like to thank you for your reply, if I may, and you are right.  Second, I would like to say sorry for hijacking this thread; I should have started my own.  Hub and I talked about it.  These people still wanted their full price above appraisal, the pool had some issues and could have become a money pit, and we would have had to go to Mont Cty to go to court.  We just decided that it wasn't meant to be our house, even though it turned our world upside down, and made us very angry.  Moving on, so to speak. Thanks for your reply.  

Topic:  Can you guess the place I posted?  It is in London, and very famous.  If I could meet someone in the past, I always will choose Henry VIII.   Reminds me of what is happening today.  Philandering, beheadings, no sense of what is right, petulant tantrums to get one's way, arrogance, the sense of power, etc.  History does repeat itself, but no one learns.  That brought us to where we are today. I wonder what Henry would think of the state of the World, now.


----------



## TPD

littlelady said:


> Now, back to our regularly scheduled thread.
> 
> This one is easy.



Tower of London - we were there last  spring (2015) for Easter.  And this is the view from the Tower of London -


----------



## TPD

We visited this about 4 years ago.  It is within sight of a much more famous place that most people are going to see.


----------



## littlelady

TPD said:


> We visited this about 4 years ago.  It is within sight of a much more famous place that most people are going to see.
> 
> View attachment 114065



Is it a ruined temple in Greece near Athens?


----------



## TPD

littlelady said:


> Is it a ruined temple in Greece near Athens?



  The Temple of Olympian of Zeus.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Olympian_Zeus,_Athens


----------



## TPD

This from our same trip 4 years ago, but a different country - an island nation.


----------



## Monello




----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> View attachment 116202



I couldn't figure out TPD's place.  Your place is Pineapple Fountain in Charleston, SC.
Maybe, TPD will let us know where his place is.


----------



## littlelady

Name this place...one of my bros lives in this city.


----------



## RoseRed

circa 1898...


----------



## stgislander

littlelady said:


> Name this place...one of my bros lives in this city.



Looks like Three Rivers Park in Pittsburgh, PA.


----------



## Clem72

tpd said:


> this from our same trip 4 years ago, but a different country - an island nation.
> 
> View attachment 114201



\<COUGH> malta \</COUGH>


----------



## Monello

littlelady said:


> Name this place...one of my bros lives in this city.



Broville?


----------



## Clem72

littlelady said:


> Name this place...one of my bros lives in this city.



Point state park in Pittsburgh


----------



## littlelady

RoseRed said:


> circa 1898...
> 
> View attachment 116332



Palo Alto CA...thanks for the hint!


----------



## littlelady

stgislander said:


> Looks like Three Rivers Park in Pittsburgh, PA.







Monello said:


> Broville?


----------



## littlelady

Love this place!


----------



## TPD

Clem72 said:


> \<COUGH> malta \</COUGH>



You got it - St. John's Co-Cathedral on the island nation of Malta.


----------



## littlelady




----------

